# Flamingo croc



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Pops went out in Flamingo yesterday and got scunked ( I don't know how the hell that is posable there) but did see a 6 to 8' croc. Just thought some of you might have never seen one.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this a FloridaCaman or a crock ???


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Croc. It is in the crocodile sanctuary in Flamingo. I think Caiman only get like 6' tops + I have never seen one and didn't know they werenative to Floridabut I have seen many of these. There is always a croc at the back country boat ramp in Flamingo evey time I go. The farthest north they would go would be Turkey Point in Homestead. Look at the teeth on this sob all croc.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

It's pretty big to be a cayman, looks like a croc.

Not to derail the thread but speaking of Flamingo...I saw the dumbest thing I have ever witnessed down near there. My wife and I were on our way down there to do some canoeing and we saw a couple of tourists taking a picture if their 2 small children beside a 7-8' gator sunning on one of the canoe trail boat ramps with it's mouth wide open.A couple of tourists got their feelings hurt that day when they learned how stupid they were to endanger their kids that way.

Sorry..just brought back some memories. Flamigo and the 1000 island area is a unique area of the state. The only thing more pleniful there than the snook, reds and shark is the mosquitos.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm die'n to trailer Green Bean down there. Cool stuff


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there really a Florida cayman? That is some stupid crap with there kids. My dad always does stuff like that but he is grown. If we see a coral snake he picks it up. One time we were in Shark valley and there were 2 BIG gator on the roadand he grabbed one by the tail and started to pull the dam thing in my direction. I guess he does that crap to freak me out.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool pics!

There is no such thing as a Florida Cayman. Gators and crocs are native, caymen are imports.


----------

